# Stanford hall



## Jack R

*Stanford hall VW meet*

Anyone else going to this on Sunday (30th):thumb:


----------



## dellwood33

I assume you mean for the VW meet ?

https://www.stanfordhallvw.com/


----------



## Jack R

That would be the one.


----------



## Simonrev

Yep .. I'm going ....... hopefully pick up a few bits for the '59


----------



## Jack R

Anyone going to this? 
https://www.stanfordhallvw.com/
I'm hoping to be there again :thumb:


----------

